
Apple Settles Siri Lawsuit with RPI for $25M - shawndumas
http://www.bizjournals.com/albany/news/2016/04/19/apple-settles-siri-lawsuit-with-rensselaer-dallas.html
======
hololight
I would have liked to have seen what the patent is... at least a reference so
I could go read it...

~~~
teh_klev
I think this is the patent in question:

[https://www.google.com/patents/US7177798](https://www.google.com/patents/US7177798)

------
hanief
I wonder if this is a strategic steps following Amazon Echo's nice overtake on
speech-based assistant area. Apple is really the pioneer on bringing speech
based UI to the masses. Maybe they sense a threat?

~~~
the_common_man
Apple is a pioneer? Hardly. I would say Google now is easily the pioneer

~~~
wrecktangle
With speech-to-text yet struggling on my iPhone to distinguish between what I
said and what it figured I said.

Let's spare the ideology, I think the two of them are very much not yet there.

I'm elated though to learn that a meaningful university research got a
honorable mention. There should be more searchlight on what's going on behind
the closed doors of those hardworking varsity labs.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_With speech-to-text yet struggling on my iPhone to distinguish between what I
said and what it figured I said._

I have very very good success with speech-to-text. This is for everyday
communication using iMessage, not for anything technical. The secret is that I
have slightly modified my speech:

Just. Pretend. You. Are. William. Shatner. And. You. Simply. Speak. Staccato.
(Ie, with very short pauses between words). Of course you also need good
internet connectivity, because all the hard stuff is being done in the cloud.

I find that speaking into my phone is much faster than typing on the tiny
keyboard.

Also, there are two parts involved with Siri:

\- first is speech to text, parsing individual words

\- second is the AI, what do those words mean?

The second part can sometimes be problematic.

~~~
wrecktangle
_The second part can sometimes be problematic_

That's exactly where everything goes dark.

Applying AI to understand troves of persistent/temporary data archive threads
in order to learn and reveal patterns and associations in complex datasets of
patient encounters can help doctors prevent expensive unnecessary lab tests
that need not happen again for another patient. That's conveniently doable for
human-computer interaction.

The viscosity of natural language seems to be the insurmountable challenge
here. Based on what I've experienced, visual perception by computers and
translation between natural languages can permanently earn its success in a
matter of time's length less than a decade. Not just speech-to-text because we
still have to trick Siri for example by speaking slowly.

It's probably my angle, but it is not a qualifying success when we all yet
have a lot of work underway to do.

------
skywhopper
What is the "invention" or "technology" claimed? Anyone know?

